# Support column sidze for second storey



## Hoghead (May 9, 2017)

I want to push out the front of my garage 3' and install new garage doors and do not know the required width of the centre support column, nor the two end wall columns.

Garage width is 19' 6"
2 garage doors are 9' wide ea
Therefore only 1'6" for the centre column and end bearing columns

Part of the plan is to construct this garage door opening so that I can add a second story to the garage for living space.  The new opening therefore has to have the capability to support the additional structure

Garage is attached to the house

The existing garage is 2x4
When pushing out the front 3' do I need 2x6 or is the old 2x4 code applicable?

The new storey above the existing garage can be 2x6 if required


----------



## cda (May 9, 2017)

Welcome


Not a designer, but sounds like you need to hire professional help, especially if you are adding 2nd story


----------



## Hoghead (May 10, 2017)

I will hire a contractor but I found a good deal on the doors and want to buy them now if they will fit


----------



## cda (May 10, 2017)

My guess not a good idea

Unless you can return them, but seems like most should be the same size


----------



## mark handler (May 10, 2017)

Why add a center post?
Put in a 16 foot door.
Add beam full width.
Hire an Architect or Engineer.


----------



## Hoghead (May 10, 2017)

I prefer 2 x 9' over a single 16'

Again, I will hire someone to do the design and construction, but I need to decide on whether to buy these doors or not


----------



## MtnArch (May 10, 2017)

Pay an engineer for an hour of his/her time to provide a calculation to verify whether you will have enough wall space with the new garage doors to build what you want.  If it won't work you're only out the cost of the engineer's time instead of the cost of the doors PLUS engineering PLUS the time required to go back and modify the original design because what you bought can't work.


----------



## Hoghead (May 10, 2017)

the question is:
What is the BC code


----------



## cda (May 10, 2017)

Building code

What ever brand and year edition your state/ city has currently adopted

Or in your case if in Canada 

National building code


----------

